
The newest vehicle for attracting and retaining Millennial talent in the workplace - JSeymourATL
http://www.philasun.com/local/newest-vehicle-attracting-retaining-millennial-talent-workplace/
======
rsbartram
I agree that student loan assistance is important to understand.

My question is this.

How can a college educated and graduate not have the basic finance skills
already in place to understand the impact on their future?

Why does someone who just spend 4 plus years earning a degree still not have
the capability or understanding of long term student debt?

Thanks Rich

~~~
IanDrake
I’m from a different generation, but at 18 I don’t think I had a clue. I took
whatever loans my dad told me to take. Luckily for me my father can do basic
cost benefit analysis and could see a MIS major is worth a 40k loan.

I guess what I’m saying is I blame their parents for letting 18 year olds take
a 100k loan for their gender studies degree.

